

What Does the Future of Capitalism Look Like? - ccarpenterg
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/corkindale/2009/03/what_does_the_future_of_capita.html

======
known
* Privatize Profits and Assets.

* Socialize Losses and Risks.

~~~
dgordon
That would be the present of "capitalism."

